# ape-project and FreeBSD



## Qaz (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi! 

I try install http://www.ape-project.org/home.html ape on FreeBSD, and it's fail, maybe someone install it succesfully?


----------



## lme@ (Dec 3, 2010)

No error message, no help.


----------

